# Found this under the fender flare , where to start?



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

Can anyone recommend an approach to this repair? the car( 91 Gti) is otherwise in good shape . I'm guessing a pro would charge about $600. that's not an option right now


















_Modified by J.Knipl at 12:11 AM 8-25-2003_


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

lets see...on a budget you could either sand it back to clean metal on both sides..and stuff it full of fibre glass filler then prime and paint
or get a small plate welded on and leave it in primer till you afford a better repair


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Found this under the fender flare , where to start? (J.Knipl)*

If it's only that spot it's easy enough to weld a couple of plates after removing the rust. It's not a $600 repair unless you get it resprayed aswell.
The actual time for cutting out, making 2 patches welding and grinding would be around 3 hrs.
The problem though is the rust usually goes all the way round and that means a full arch, then you are looking at lots of money.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Found this under the fender flare , where to start? (Vdubs)*

And do not forget to spray an ASTM cavatity wax into the cavatity following the paint process.
Primers won't stop it from coming back, need the ASTM 117B approved cavatity wax fogged in.
Ketch


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Found this under the fender flare , where to start? (ketch)*

That's an easy enough fix, get a new fender. Fenders are a bolt on part. I bet you could a black one, used, for $50.
EDIT--nevermind







I see now that is the REAR arch, in that case, it's not so easy...


_Modified by mhjett at 2:45 PM 9-3-2003_


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Found this under the fender flare , where to start? (mhjett)*

thats a rear arch i can see the rear axle in one of the pics


----------

